# Theonly 4 exercises you'll need... thoughts?



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

As per title, Elliott Hulse puts a pretty good argument forward...

I didn't fancy doing much the other day and ended up doing chin ups and dips for 40 mins both weighted and to failure.

Next day I was in pieces, was a seriously hardcore workout and I ached all over so then watching this video it kinda makes sense. I know from deadlifts I'm usually pretty destroyed after.

But anyway, thoughts on these 4 exercises:






For those that can't be bothered to watch the video, it's deadlifts and dips (weighted) both with perfect form, then on another day front squats and chin ups/pull ups again with perfect form.

That's it?


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

I know dips hit some chest as well...but wouldn't press ups/bench also be needed?


----------



## rsooty (Oct 21, 2012)

Would be pretty boring though. I train purely for enjoyment, and I think I'd struggle to put up with them 4 exercises for longer than 6 weeks


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

I do love doing Chins Up and especially Dips - especially since I couldn't really do any about 9 months ago and I'm doing them weighted now. I do feel like Dips helps your abs and core too. I haven't watched the vid yet (no sound on this pc) - what are the other exercises?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

sounds good for the odd workout not every one


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

utter and complete bullsh1t .

elliot is correct in what he says IE The ONLY 4 Exercises You Need to Grow Stronger , however this is a very general statement , it would be no good to increase bench press or over head press or indeed many other exercises across many sports and its pointless in bodybuilding .


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

Just read your post properly lol...

They are my favourite 4 exercises but I wouldn't see a problem with doing other exercises too (especially isolation ones with them).


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

it would bore the knackers clean off you, as said above by rsooty i train for the love of it if i get bigger in the process happy days if not at least as a 43 yr old im doing something to stay fit.


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

What's the solution if your too heavy to do either 1 pull up or dip . Lol !


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Unless he's built a decent physique with those 4 exercises alone I don't wanna hear his fukrey


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

stoatman said:


> What's the solution if your too heavy to do either 1 pull up or dip . Lol !


You're too weak, not too heavy.

Work on negatives and building strength


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Hey I never said me cheeky. I can too a few pull ups and dips ( not enough though , weak Cnut. Working on it though )


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

If he advocated Full Squat - Deadlift - Bench Press - Military Press then maybe I'd agree with him, but life in the gym would be oh sooooo boring.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

stoatman said:


> Hey I never said me cheeky. I can too a few pull ups and dips ( not enough though , weak Cnut. Working on it though )


Sorry mate wasn't intending to be cheeky but thats the truth. We've all been there mate, keep cracking on at it.


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Ha ha its always been a weak point. I managed to deadlift 170kg but can I do 6 pull ups no sir I cant . stupid body


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Swap full squats for fronties and I'm incline to agree with him to a degree.

It's far from perfect and unnecessary to do so little, but you could achieve a lot more that you could imagine with them


----------



## Tag (Jun 19, 2013)

chin ups, dips, squats, deadlift and some form of shoulder/overhead press would cover all your bases...

ok that's 5, but shh

i think most people over-complicate things

simple, big exercises with good diet and rest will get results

that being said, if his point was to build a routine AROUND those 4 exercises...that is spot on


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

Well I'd be stuffed as can't do pullups so for that reason not for me!


----------

